# Grandy's style dinner rolls??



## rboutdoors

Help me make some of these delicious style rolls. We make our own baguette style breads but they just aren't the same. The gooey fluffy buttery yummy goodness is so delicious I need to figure out how to make them.


----------



## thebaker

Golden Honey Yeast Rolls

1 cup milk 
1/2 cup oil 
2 Tbsp. honey 
3-1/4 cups all purpose flour 
1 pkg. active dry yeast 
1 tsp. salt 
2 eggs (reserving one egg white for topping) 
1/3 cup sugar 
2 Tbsp. butter, softened 
1 Tbsp. honey 
reserved egg white

In a large saucepan, combine milk, oil, and honey until very warm, about 110 degrees Fahrenheit

In large bowl, place 1-1/2 cups flour, yeast, salt, eggs (reserving one egg white) and warm milk mixture. 
Beat three minutes at medium speed. 
Then add the remaining 1-3/4 cups flour and beat for 2 minutes longer. 
The dough will be very soft and sticky. 

Cover bowl and let the dough rise in a warm place until light and doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Generously grease 2-8" round cake pans with unsalted butter or solid shortening or spray with cooking spray. 

Stir down dough, beating for 1 minute. 
Then drop the dough by tablespoons into a single layer in each prepared pan, making 10 rolls per pan.

In a small bowl, combine sugar, 2 Tbsp. butter, 1 Tbsp. honey, and reserved egg white and mix well. 
Drizzle half of this mixture over the rolls. 
Then cover the rolls and let rise again in a warm place until doubled in size. 
Drizzle remaining topping over rolls. 
Then bake at 350Â°F for 25-30 minutes or until golden brown. Immediately remove from pans. 
Makes 20 rolls

***NOTES***
Your rolls not rising very high?

Rolls not just turning out right?

Good ole trial and error country kitchen facts and tips here below!

*KEY THING IS:
Do not put your rolls spread out in your baking pan!

Put your rolls in your pan tight up against one another!


----------



## Felicity

There is a restaurant named Quincy's whose rolls are
supposed to be close to Grandy's rolls.

This first link is a recipe using a bread machine:

Recipe: Quincy's Yeast Rolls (Similar to Grandy Rolls) (breadmaker) 

This link is for making the rolls by hand. There are
2 recipes on this link. The first one sounds nice and
buttery like you were describing.

Recipe: Quincy's Yeast Rolls #2 and How to make big fat yeast rolls

The rolls sound wonderful! If you try any of the
recipes, please post back about how the recipe
was! Good Luck!


----------



## rboutdoors

i tried these i found before I posted for help and they were wonderful. I am going to add a little honey to the recipe to add that sweet yummy flavor.

DIANE'S HOMEMADE YEAST ROLLSl


> DIANE'S HOMEMADE YEAST ROLLS
> 
> 
> 6 cups bread flour
> 2 envelopes yeast, or 5 teaspoons bulk yeast
> 2 tsp. salt
> 2 cups warm water, test on wrist like formula for a baby (110-115 degrees for the obsessive people)
> 5 tbsp. sugar ( 1/2 cup for cinnamon rolls)
> 1/2 cup melted butter, stick margarine, or oil (obviously, the butter gives the best flavor, or use 1/4 cup each butter and oil)
> 
> In a LARGE bowl, dissolve the yeast in the water. Add the sugar, salt and butter or oil; mix till sugar is dissolved. Add 3 cups of the flour; mix well. Stir in 2 more cups of the flour, reserving the last cup of flour for kneading. Mix well, and turn out onto a floured surface. Knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes, adding flour as needed. According to the weather, it may take a little more or less flour for kneading. After kneading, place in an oiled bowl big enough to contain the dough after it doubles in size, and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise in a warm place until doubled in bulk. (I usually put mine on the top rack of my oven and put a pan of warm water on the bottom rack. This really speeds up the rising process.) Punch down and form into rolls, loaves or cinnamon rolls, (directions follow.) Place into greased pans (2 loaf pans or a 9x13 pan for rolls), and let rise again covered loosely with plastic wrap until doubled in size. Remove plastic wrap and preheat oven to 350-375 degrees. Bake loaves for 30-35 minutes or until brown and done. Bake rolls at 350 degrees for 25-30 minutes, checking after 20 minutes. According to the size of the rolls and loaves and differing ovens, the baking time and temperature may vary quite a bit and have to be adjusted for those variables. If the loaves or rolls start to get too brown before they are done in the center, you may have to cover loosely with foil. Cool rolls and loaves on wire racks for 10 minutes or so, then carefully turn out onto racks to finish cooling. Run a knife around the sides to loosen if necessary. I butter (yes, real butter!) the tops of the rolls and loaves as soon as they come out of the oven. Good luck, I hope they turn out well for you.


----------



## suelandress

King Arthur also has a recipe for buttery sourdough dinner rolls on their web site. We pigged out they were so good. Make sure you have lots of butter on hand for that one! Soft, fluffy, buttery....just plain sinful


----------



## hintonlady

EUREKA, I think I did it. At least it is the closest I have ever been. I basically fused some of the recipes here with a recipe I have for Kings Hawaiian bread. It turned out divine.

Please excuse the recipe if it seems a bit confusing. I listed the ingredients in order of use rather than listing in the usual flour, sugar, water order.

The ingredients may look odd and I know the list is long but trust me it is sooooo worth it.

*Hintonlady's yum yum buns*


6 Â½ c flour
Â¼ c instant potato flakes
Â½ c sugar
2 tsp salt
Â¼ tsp ginger
1 c warm water
2 tbl honey
2 packets or 5 tsp yeast
Â½ c milk
Â½ c (1 stick) butter
1 tsp vanilla
Â½ c pineapple juice (cheapest way to do it is drain a can of pineapple chunks)
2 eggs beaten


Combine 3 cups flour, potato flakes, sugar, salt and ginger set aside. Dissolve honey and yeast in the warm water, set aside for 5 minutes. 

Heat milk on medium until it is scalded. Remove from heat and add butter, stirring until melted. Let cool until it is warm and no longer hot. (just above 100 degrees) 

Mix vanilla, room temperature pineapple juice and beaten eggs into milk and butter. (be careful to temper the eggs so they don&#8217;t curdle) Finally, add yeast mixture to the rest of the wet ingredients. 

Pour wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and mix on medium for 4 minutes.

Add the rest of the flour (3 Â½ c) Â½ a cup at a time. Dough should be elastic and slightly sticky. Omit or add flour as needed. Knead for 5 to 8 minutes. Place in a large greased bowl and cover loosely. Let rise until doubled, about 1 to 1 Â½ hours. I usually use my oven with the light on in it for warmth. A pan of warm water keeps everything moist.

After dough has risen punch down and knead a couple times until it forms a nice ball. Cut dough into 24 equal pieces and roll into balls. I take the sides of the ball and pinch them underneath, then do so again from the other side until the dough is a nice smooth, tight ball. Place in a greased pan seam side down. Place rolls Â¼ to Â½ &#8220; apart so that they touch after rising. Let rise until doubled in size and rolls are touching, about 1 to 1 1/2 hours.

Leave the pan of water in the oven. Bake at 350 for about 22 minutes or until golden brown. 

Make a glaze of mixed equal parts melted butter and honey to brush over the rolls after they come out of the oven.


----------

